# It doesn't take a rocket scientist



## sossego (Oct 5, 2013)

Robert Goddard had an imagination,
Don't let yours go to waste.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 5, 2013)

Temper that with Philip K. D*ck's observation: "Reality is that which, when you stop believing in it, doesn't go away."

Edit: our filter is not very smart.


----------



## cpm@ (Oct 5, 2013)

"Time is a drug. Too much of it kills you."
--Terry Pratchett


----------



## kpedersen (Oct 5, 2013)

"Rokay, I rill! Your rother eats rat roop!"

-Scooby Doo


----------



## jrm@ (Oct 5, 2013)

Whenever I see an adult on a bicycle, I have hope for the human race. - H.G. Wells

I have it on high authority that God is a FreeBSD user. - Unknown


----------

